# كورس الجامعة الامريكية فى ادارة التكاليف للمهندسين Cost Management for Engineers



## م هيثم المنسى (10 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كورس الجامعة الامريكية فى ادارة التكاليف للمهندسين Cost Management for Engineers
للدكتور عطية جمعة وبصراحة الكورس رائع جدا 

http://www.4shared.com/document/TSVY--LO/004_Cost_Management_23_04_07.html



نسألكم الدعاء​
-


----------



## Jamal (11 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## alaa eldin farag (11 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وبارك لك وعليك وزادك من العلم الأجر


----------



## قلم معماري (11 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## deyaa55 (11 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## وحيد البيه (11 يناير 2011)

Mashkor 3ala elmaghood elr23


----------



## sh2awaa (12 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## abonaif007 (12 يناير 2011)

يعطيك العافيه إنشالله يكون بميزان حسناتك


----------



## impire (13 يناير 2011)

ألف شكر ...


----------



## hhmdan (13 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا واكرمك بفضله


----------



## المهندس ال..... (13 يناير 2011)

يعطيك العافيه


----------



## safa aldin (13 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وبارك لك وعليك وزادك من العلم الأجر


----------



## م هيثم المنسى (13 يناير 2011)

وجزاكم خيرا 
وان شاء الله سوف ارفع لكم كورس ادارة الوقت Cost Managementعن قريب 
ونسألكم الدعاء لصاحب الكورس نفسه الدكتور عطية جمعة


----------



## saidelsayedab (18 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mustafasas (18 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م_هبه (18 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ربى الله (18 يناير 2011)

مشكور وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## yelmouh (18 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohammedsharaby (19 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## mhmdmokhtar (23 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجعلك فى خدمة العلم


----------



## محمد السواكنى (23 يناير 2011)

الف شكر على تقديمك الرائع


----------



## faiqmohmed (23 يناير 2011)

بارك الله بك وكثر من امثالك


----------



## eng planner (23 يناير 2011)

شكرا 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng-omar (23 يناير 2011)

الله يبارك فيك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## gamil_13 (31 يناير 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## Arefaat (6 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## almass (6 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## قلب الأحبة (30 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله كل خير 

وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم 

وبارك الله في الدكتور عطية جمعة

وأثابه خير الثواب والجزاء وزاد له في علمه 





> *وجزاكم خيرا *
> * وان شاء الله سوف ارفع لكم كورس ادارة الوقت cost managementعن قريب *
> * ونسألكم الدعاء لصاحب الكورس نفسه الدكتور عطية جمعة*


 

*في انتظار الكورس يـــا هندسة ^_^ *



والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


----------



## م هيثم المنسى (30 مايو 2011)

*اعتذر*



م هيثم المنسى قال:


> وجزاكم خيرا
> وان شاء الله سوف ارفع لكم كورس ادارة الوقت Cost Managementعن قريب
> ونسألكم الدعاء لصاحب الكورس نفسه الدكتور عطية جمعة



اعتذر عن الخطأ فى الكتابة 
كورس ادارة الوقت Time Management


----------



## mohamedkhattab1 (30 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك و ازادك فى العلم و الاجر و الثواب


----------



## علي شاكر قاسم (1 يوليو 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## boushy (1 يوليو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا واكرمك بفضله*


----------



## nakib12 (2 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمد السواكنى (3 يوليو 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## SAIFASAD (5 يوليو 2011)

ممتاز ومشكوووووووور جدا عمل رائع


----------



## eng_822005 (13 يوليو 2011)

تسلم إيديك


----------



## مينا نارمر (8 ديسمبر 2012)

thank you very much


----------



## عطيةحسن (15 ديسمبر 2012)

الله يكرمك يارب و ربنا يجازيك كل الخير


----------



## nofal (16 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد السواكنى (17 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمد النواري (18 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا وبالتوفيق


----------



## عمادالحوت (18 يناير 2013)

thank you


----------



## girl80 (2 فبراير 2013)

شكرا


----------



## taiscer (16 فبراير 2013)

​جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## mbebars (19 فبراير 2013)

Thank you


----------

